# Hells bay. who said boats were a bad investment..?



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

One of my buddies got a 16 whipray for 10.5k a few years ago from a guy just looking to dump it and finish his loan. It's still worth almost double. Talk about appreciating value.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

$22,000., eight years old. 25hp, tiller, implied firm price, ("Let's not waste each other's time".)
Great boat, but personally speaking.. really hard to justify that price with so many similar options out there.
God bless him..hope he gets it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

great boat...lot $ for a tiller
great boats are good investments. hes proud of it.


----------



## Grant (May 6, 2009)

Only boat I ever thought made a decent return when I sold it was my sailboat. it didn't depreciate anywhere near as much as my power boats.

Honestly, I can't think of a boat that's a "good investment", at least I've never owned one.

That's a nice looking skiff set up for fly fishing. I hope he gets his price. I'd like to know what it sells for. 


fltsfshr


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2012)

> $22,000., eight years old.  25hp, tiller, implied firm price, ("Let's not waste each other's time".)
> Great boat, but personally speaking.. really hard to justify that price with so many similar options out there.
> God bless him..hope he gets it.


I ran across an ad in a Fly Fishing Magazine for Hells Bay 1999 16' Basic Whipray version. Flip's in the ad. Skiff with full gunnels, poling platform, trailer and Mercury 25hp 2 stroke. Not sure what it all came with, but was ready to fish.

Price was $9995

2012 Classic 16' Whipray is $60,000

Now you can't completely compare the two, but for any question of an Older Hells Bay Skiff being an investment that comes to a 500% Price Increase.

Now what if a few of these Skiffs were found in a garage, sealed and stored in Brand New Mint Condition be worth? I would bet some people would pay up to 50k no doubt.

Ther is no question they are a Great Investment!


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Investment and boat do not belong in the same sentence IMHO. Maybe if you we're able to find one of those great used deals on one that come around once in a blue moon. But somewhere down the line, some other guy lost his azz on buying a 60k rig.. As with any type of luxury item, you will lose money somewhere..


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Anyone who drops 60k on a 16ft skiff has a serious cognitive malfunction.


----------



## RonBari (Jun 30, 2012)

The boats that both BrazilNutt and Megalops own are perfect examples of what I was referring to as "other options out there".. Both are quality made skiffs offered at about half the price (new) of the eight year old Whipray, and comparable in form, performance and function. 

..But again, this is just a personal observation and opinion. There's obviously much to be said for Hell's Bay's reputation and perceived market value.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

If I had 22k I'd buy it....




But my buddy just paid 23k for an SUPER clean 2007 Waterman directly from Hell's Bay's certified used boat lot. With a 60 Yammy. 

This one is a little overpriced, I'd say. But I'm sure the right buyer would pay out.


----------



## Pmn000 (Aug 24, 2011)

> If I had 22k I'd buy it....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hells Bay boats are very nice, fished from many of them. But for the price? It's like wearing a Polo shirt when a regular shirt still covers your nipples.


----------



## captd (Feb 8, 2011)

some of their boats are great, others... not as good. i have fished out of a whipray many times, and they are a good boat (also varies a lot what year with hb)... but they are also a pretty limited boat. i think (know) a lot of the crazy $$$ with hb is simply the name. i have driven a guide 18 and a waterman... both good boats. i own an hpx. i'm really happy.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> > If I had 22k I'd buy it....
> >
> >
> >
> ...



haha best quote in a while


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

For 60k it better have a toilet for the ms. and a gold Steering wheel.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

_"But for the price? It's like wearing a Polo shirt when a regular shirt still covers your nipples".  [/quote]_

I personally like my nipples exposed.......just saying.


----------



## sasgreene (May 1, 2012)

Does that $60k number come from an actual quote on a boat?  They were listed as starting around $40k a few years ago for a tiller. Makes more sense for a well equipped Marquesa or Neptune.

I bought a 2000 Guide that was barely used (6 months) and have had the boat for 12 years now.  Just finished with some refurbishing and a new F70.  I would think the boat would be worth close to $30k's based on the condition.  Basically, I have around $20k in depreciation, after the purchase + refirb, over 11 years.  I think it had been more than worth the $2k per year.  You take a big hit in the beginning, but it really levels out if you hold onto it. She is no Cadilac, but I still have all my teeth and would do it all over again in a second. The boat remains one of the skinniest 18's around.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

Savannah, I heard the same as far as pricing goes.... 40k ish for bmt


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> Savannah, I heard the same as far as pricing goes.... 40k ish for bmt


If I had 40K in a skiff, I would be too scared to take it out of the garage.


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> > $22,000., eight years old.  25hp, tiller, implied firm price, ("Let's not waste each other's time".)
> > Great boat, but personally speaking.. really hard to justify that price with so many similar options out there.
> > God bless him..hope he gets it.
> 
> ...


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

i'll take one...


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> > > $22,000., eight years old.  25hp, tiller, implied firm price, ("Let's not waste each other's time".)
> > > Great boat, but personally speaking.. really hard to justify that price with so many similar options out there.
> > > God bless him..hope he gets it.
> >
> > ...


Pretty damn good return on investment if purchased in 1999. Can't think of any other consumer product that has that kind or appreciation?


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Draft: 3 1/8 lol


----------



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

> Draft: 3 1/8 lol



That was pre-_arguing about drafts on Internets fishy chat rooms_ so they probably figured they could get away with it. The _1/8"_ is a nice touch though.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea it was. My boat drafts 4 1/16 ;D


----------



## Garyalan (Dec 3, 2020)

Megalops said:


> Anyone who drops 60k on a 16ft skiff has a serious cognitive malfunction.


Jealous?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Garyalan said:


> Jealous?


What kind of shovel are you using?


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

60K 10 years ago is what, 120K in biden world today?


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> 60K 10 years ago is what, 120K in biden world today?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

The skiff market is a lot like the used classic car market right now. Certain year, makes and models command more than others for various reasons. Could you purchase an HB or other skiff as an investment? Sure, if you get the right one, wrap it up tight and put it in storage hoping the bubble doesn't pop. If you plan on actually using the skiff on a regular basis tho, paying top dollar for a highly desirable HB is probably not the most frugal thing to do in this current market.

If you have money to burn tho why not, go hog wild I suppose


----------



## Garyalan (Dec 3, 2020)

Garyalan said:


> Jealous?


Actually it was specially made for me by 
Hell’s.Bay 9 years ago for real


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Garyalan said:


> Actually it was specially made for me by
> Hell’s.Bay 9 years ago for real


You resurrected a decade old thread to flex on us about your custom HB skiff?


----------



## skinny_fishing (Aug 30, 2021)

Oh Jesus Christ I just now looked at the dates you gotta be kidding

Decade old thread brought back from the dead


----------



## Megalops (Oct 23, 2011)

Garyalan said:


> Jealous?


Bitch, _please._


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

Garyalan said:


> Actually it was specially made for me by
> Hell’s.Bay 9 years ago for real


you quoted yourself. to brag...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

devrep said:


> you quoted yourself. to brag...


He is a special boy, bow to him


----------



## Captgreg (10 mo ago)

Net 30 said:


> _"But for the price? It's like wearing a Polo shirt when a regular shirt still covers your nipples". _


I personally like my nipples exposed.......just saying.
[/QUOTE]
Me to and I'm 70


----------

